# Chinese gender predictions



## littlesteph

Ok so I know it's early days and this sort of topic doesn't usually show until the 2nd tri, but I was thinking about it today and how I did a few in my last pregnancy and most said boy and I did have a boy.
So I thought i'd do some again.

I always aim to do 10.
so here is what I got and the sites I used

1. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
Girl

2. https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start
Girl

3. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php
Boy

4. https://www.everydayfamily.com/gender-predictor/
Girl

5. https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/
Girl

6. https://www.prokerala.com/kids/baby-gender/chinese-gender-predictor.php
Boy

7. https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/gender-predictor.html
Girl

8. https://www.ivillage.com/chinese-gender-prediction-chart
Girl

9. https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html
Girl

10. https://www.babymed.com/chinese-gender-and-sex-calculator-calendar
Boy


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hmm maybe I'll try a few of them... The bump on says girl I think but it's tough to say because my O day was the 31 of may so it easily could have a conception in June, changing the chart to boy...


----------



## OurLilFlu

So far based on may 31 / June 1 
1. Boy/boy
2. Girl/ boy
3. Girl/ boy 
4. Boy / boy 
5. Girl / boy


----------



## littlesteph

it differs a fair bit then, be exciting to see how it turns out


----------



## wannabenewmum

I am 6 - 3 to having a girl, I village wouldn't work :)


----------



## littlesteph

wannabenewmum said:


> I am 6 - 3 to having a girl, I village wouldn't work :)

that's a shame, not that it would make much difference you have mainly girl :haha:


----------



## sarsaparilla

Well, at least all the charts have a 50% chance of being right! haha. :) Can't wait to find out for real what we're having! Most say boy!


----------



## Kyme3

Out of 8 - 6 girl - 2 boy :/ wanting a boy


----------



## Kyten1978

My chances are 50/50. LOL:dohh:

Girl
Boy
Girl
Girl
Boy
Boy
Girl
Boy
Boy
Girl


Maybe one of each? :blush:


----------



## littlesteph

most said I was having a boy last time and I did, this time its mainly girl, so I wonder if it will be, I have a feeling it could be a girl, my mum in law also thinks its a girl, but I thinks that's because she wants a grand daughter, she has 2 grandsons both under 5 months


----------



## littlesteph

Kyten1978 said:


> My chances are 50/50. LOL:dohh:
> 
> Girl
> Boy
> Girl
> Girl
> Boy
> Boy
> Girl
> Boy
> Boy
> Girl
> 
> 
> Maybe one of each? :blush:

you never know :haha:


----------



## Raggydoll

5 girl to 4 boy. I village didn't work. The predictions, based on lunar dates, gave the boy prediction.


----------



## littlesteph

one of the other ladies had a problem with I village :(


----------



## Kyme3

Can't find the one I used for last 3 pregnancys but it was always right


----------



## littlesteph

I used quite a few in my last one :)


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ya we'll see everyone except one person who have made predictions this early have said girl, I'm secretly hoping for 1 of each! Lol first scan can't come sooner


----------



## tiffuhknee

8/9 said girl
I couldn't get ivillage to work. Hopefully my little bean will be a girl :).


----------



## littlesteph

OurLilFlu said:


> Ya we'll see everyone except one person who have made predictions this early have said girl, I'm secretly hoping for 1 of each! Lol first scan can't come sooner

same here hubby is the only one that has said boy but then again not many people have guessed, I can't wait for the first scan :)


----------



## Acaseofyou

I got 9 for girl - 1 for boy! It was number 9 that said boy. Pretty definitive! 
I did a few with my dd and they all said girl. 

For those saying Ivillage wouldn't work - if you're on your phone, switch to full site instead of mobile site and it works.


----------



## littlesteph

Does anyone think they is any truth to them


----------



## OurLilFlu

I don't know, this is my first but I know a lot of friends were predicted right! Either way 50/50 is still probably what the odds boil down to


----------



## buzzy

The odds of my having a girl are 6-4... 

I guess I'll find out on D day!!


----------



## littlesteph

i'm 7- 3 girl,
it was right for me last time I think I had 8-2 boy and had a boy.
I am secretly hoping for a girl, so I can have one of each :)


----------



## HappyHome

6/3 for a girl (ivillage wouldnt load) so looks like girl #4 for me xx


----------



## Kittycat155

10 for 10 GIRL!!!

Oddly BEFORE my Positive I had a dream I had a little girl all bundled up on my bed sound asleep next to me. I did not think I was pregnant and thought it was cause I was SO wanting a baby.

I village took a WHILE to load for me on each page I clicked.


----------



## britt1986

The gender prediction when I was pregnant with my son said girl. This time theater saying boy. So maybe I'm having a girl. LOL!


----------



## wrightywales

I think boy OH thinks girl 

lets see what the predictors say 

Girl
Boy
Girl
Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy
Girl
Girl

so 6 boy - 4 girl cant wait to find out which are right :)


----------



## jammers77

littlesteph said:


> Ok so I know it's early days and this sort of topic doesn't usually show until the 2nd tri, but I was thinking about it today and how I did a few in my last pregnancy and most said boy and I did have a boy.
> So I thought i'd do some again.
> 
> I always aim to do 10.
> so here is what I got and the sites I used
> 
> 1. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> Girl
> 
> 2. https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start
> Girl
> 
> 3. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php
> Boy
> 
> 4. https://www.everydayfamily.com/gender-predictor/
> Girl
> 
> 5. https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/
> Girl
> 
> 6. https://www.prokerala.com/kids/baby-gender/chinese-gender-predictor.php
> Boy
> 
> 7. https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/gender-predictor.html
> Girl
> 
> 8. https://www.ivillage.com/chinese-gender-prediction-chart
> Girl
> 
> 9. https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html
> Girl
> 
> 10. https://www.babymed.com/chinese-gender-and-sex-calculator-calendar
> Boy

Ooh, I love doing these. lol Totally unreliable usually, but they're fun anyway. Here are my results:

1) Boy
2) Boy
3) Girl
4) Boy
5) Boy
6) Boy
7) Boy
8) Boy
9) Boy
10) Girl

I guess at least two of those sites will be right. lol I'll hopefully find out who's right on Tuesday.


----------



## Cryssie

Mine are..
boy
boy
Girl
Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy
ivillage wouldn't work
Girl
girl

I'm hoping for a girl and as soon as I found out I have been thinking girl.


----------



## shytwin25

9 girl and 1 boy! im praying this is true because i want a girl BADD!! fingers crossed


----------



## xSweetTartx

All ten of mine said girl! I hope that there is some truth to this. :)


----------



## twinmummy06

Girl
Boy
Boy
Girl
Boy
Girl
Girl
Boy 
Boy
Boy


6-4 boy odds. My gut says boy but these have never been right for me :haha: still fun though.


----------



## Kittycat155

xSweetTartx said:


> All ten of mine said girl! I hope that there is some truth to this. :)

Woohoo another 10 for 10!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I couldn't get the second and third one to work for some reason. 

But based on the others 5/3 girl.


----------



## onetwothreebp

boy
girl
boy
boy
girl
boy
boy
girl
boy
boy

7 say boy, 3 say girl!!!!

it's dumb to put your faith in things like this, but i'm hoping for boy!!


----------



## wolfQ

All but 2 of those said girl. I feel it will be a girl, have felt that for a while. Hubby wants a boy though.


----------



## oliv

iv tried all of them and i got 8/2 in favour of girl!!


----------



## mel28nicole

All of them but one said girl! We are trying to pull for a boy so we'll see!


----------



## littlesteph

jammers77 said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I know it's early days and this sort of topic doesn't usually show until the 2nd tri, but I was thinking about it today and how I did a few in my last pregnancy and most said boy and I did have a boy.
> So I thought i'd do some again.
> 
> I always aim to do 10.
> so here is what I got and the sites I used
> 
> 1. https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor
> Girl
> 
> 2. https://www.parenting.com/chinese-gender-predictor/start
> Girl
> 
> 3. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/gender_predictor.php
> Boy
> 
> 4. https://www.everydayfamily.com/gender-predictor/
> Girl
> 
> 5. https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/
> Girl
> 
> 6. https://www.prokerala.com/kids/baby-gender/chinese-gender-predictor.php
> Boy
> 
> 7. https://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/gender-predictor.html
> Girl
> 
> 8. https://www.ivillage.com/chinese-gender-prediction-chart
> Girl
> 
> 9. https://www.baby2see.com/gender/prediction.html
> Girl
> 
> 10. https://www.babymed.com/chinese-gender-and-sex-calculator-calendar
> Boy
> 
> Ooh, I love doing these. lol Totally unreliable usually, but they're fun anyway. Here are my results:
> 
> 1) Boy
> 2) Boy
> 3) Girl
> 4) Boy
> 5) Boy
> 6) Boy
> 7) Boy
> 8) Boy
> 9) Boy
> 10) Girl
> 
> I guess at least two of those sites will be right. lol I'll hopefully find out who's right on Tuesday.Click to expand...

I'll look forward to hearing which ones were right :)


----------



## littlesteph

wolfQ said:


> All but 2 of those said girl. I feel it will be a girl, have felt that for a while. Hubby wants a boy though.

I'm the same have a feeling it could be a girl but hubby wants another boy


----------



## Hope115

All ten said GIRL... I swore it was a girl.... But according to ultrasound, im having a BOY!!! So wasnt accurate for me


----------



## OurLilFlu

Oh wow! Well we shall see what the rest of us have in store. I don't want to find out but the oh wants to... Hopefully I can convince him to leave it a surprise


----------



## Lyana

Every single one says boy for me, I hope it's true :)


----------



## littlesteph

I'm quite looking forward to seeing how all these turn out


----------



## Ashla

9/10 said girl for me! I really want a girl as I have a son already. But I have a strong feeling this is another boy. Well, time will tell!


----------



## sopho30

6 boy and 4 girl... we really want a boy....fingers crossed x


----------



## HappyHome

Hope115 said:


> All ten said GIRL... I swore it was a girl.... But according to ultrasound, im having a BOY!!! So wasnt accurate for me

That's interesting. Congratulations by the way xx


----------



## jammers77

I took all of the gender predictions here a few days ago. I had 8/10 as boy, and it IS a boy!!!


----------



## littlesteph

So it was right for you
I so hope mine are right, Would love to have a girl, I already have a son so to have a girl as well would make my little family complete.


----------



## DecemberWait

Mine is 8/10 towards boy! I don't care if it is a boy or a girl as long as it's healthy <3


----------



## littlesteph

anyone else found out what they are having yet. I know a few ladies come back to the first tri every now and then


----------



## wrightywales

Not yet have my 20 week scan on 28th August seems like ages away


----------



## littlesteph

wrightywales said:


> Not yet have my 20 week scan on 28th August seems like ages away

that's so exciting, i can't wait for mine, still got a while to wait seeing though not even had my 12 week scan yet :haha:


----------



## onetwothreebp

onetwothreebp said:


> boy
> girl
> boy
> boy
> girl
> boy
> boy
> girl
> boy
> boy
> 
> 7 say boy, 3 say girl!!!!
> 
> it's dumb to put your faith in things like this, but i'm hoping for boy!!

7 were wrong, we are expecting a girl.


----------



## overcomer79

8-2 of being a girl


----------



## littlesteph

onetwothreebp said:


> onetwothreebp said:
> 
> 
> boy
> girl
> boy
> boy
> girl
> boy
> boy
> girl
> boy
> boy
> 
> 7 say boy, 3 say girl!!!!
> 
> it's dumb to put your faith in things like this, but i'm hoping for boy!!
> 
> 7 were wrong, we are expecting a girl.Click to expand...

just goes to show most can be wrong :)


----------



## DebbieF

I'm having a girl, my results are as follows ~

1- girl
2 - girl
3 - boy
4 - boy
5 - girl
6 - girl
7 - boy
8 - girl
9 - girl
10 - boy

So ~ 6 predicted a girl and 4 predicted a boy. :)


----------



## sammi.bump

7/10 said girl, my family thinks its a girl aswell xxx


----------



## littlesteph

quite a few people think i'm having a girl as well, the gender prediction seems to agree. it was right with my son so will be interesting to see if its right this time round still have at least 11 weeks to wait though


----------



## Beyond

1. Girl
2. Girl
3. Girl
4. Girl
5. Girl
6. Boy
7. Boy
8. Girl
9. Girl
10.Girl

*Oh my goodness look at all those girl predictions lol. Only 2 boy predictions ,I'm pretty sure I'm having a girl. Also , a name popped in my head out of no where....Aaliyah Nichole. Her middle name spelled like her fathers first name, Nicholas.

Probably another beautiful girl! lol I already have a 4 year old daughter, she has a brother from her father and all male friends so I know she'll be happy to have a girl baby to play with!*


----------



## Hope115

So i go thursday to find out.... I was predicted girl on everyone but the tech guessed boy at 12 weeks so we will see for sure thursday


----------



## littlesteph

that will be interesting to see if they can actually tell at a 12 week scan, can't wait to hear what your having


----------



## we can't wait

I wish chinese predictors were more reliable... but most were wrong for DD. :(


----------



## littlesteph

Hope115 said:


> So i go thursday to find out.... I was predicted girl on everyone but the tech guessed boy at 12 weeks so we will see for sure thursday

how did the scan go?


----------



## Hope115

So scan went great... Baby looks perfect :) and it def is a BOY!!! And wasnt shy showing us.... So all gender predictions was girl and all were wrong lol


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I remeber doing sites 1,3 and 10! And a few others, all said GIRL, and all were right for me! Im having a girl, found out at 16 weeks, confirmed at 20 weeks xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mine say

1. Girl
2. Girl
3. Boy
4. Boy
5. Girl
6. Boy
7.Girl
8.Girl
9. Girl
10. Boy

I am only four weeks, so I have a long way to go to figure out which on is true!


----------



## Lucy3

That was fun! I got 9 girl 1 boy! I had a dream I had a girl last night too.. Lets see! :pink:
We are going to TRY and not find out..its going to be difficult!


----------



## littlesteph

I have to find out, i'm so impatient I want to know as soon as I can, they won't tell you here at a 12 week scan so have to wait for my 20 week one :(


----------



## Lucy3

Half of me is dying to find out, but my husband really wants us to wait... And I always said I'd wait till delivery. Tempted to do a sneaky pink or blue test! But I'd never be able to keep it a secret. I'd love to know if my dreams /gender predictors are right! :winkwink:


----------



## J_Lynn

Here are my results from all 10 that you posted. Majority says a girl. Which is a bummer because I want a boy before a girl, I want the boy to be older :D But, hey - whatever I get I am happy :) I just wonder if it's actually accurate :D


1. Girl

2. Girl

3. Boy

4. Boy

5. Girl

6. Girl

7. Girl

8. Girl

9. Girl

10. Boy


----------



## shytwin25

shytwin25 said:


> 9 girl and 1 boy! im praying this is true because i want a girl BADD!! fingers crossed







i just had my scan today... im having my 3rd boy :/


----------



## VSubasic

All say boy for me except for one girl... Hope it's true. I would love a boy to complete our family &#128525;


----------



## wrightywales

Im still waiting for my scan 2 weeks 4 days to go but shall be more about seeing that baby is growing as it should as ive found out im high risk for downs and refused amnio but still looking forward to finding out the gender :)


----------



## Nats21

It was right with callum last time. Most of them say girl but we'll see! Xx


----------



## littlesteph

I can't wait to hear how many it was right for, at the moment seems it has been wrong for quite a few. 
I have my scan tomorrow, not my 20 week scan so have to wait a bit longer for that, its only my 12 week scan.


----------



## wrightywales

littlesteph said:


> I can't wait to hear how many it was right for, at the moment seems it has been wrong for quite a few.
> I have my scan tomorrow, not my 20 week scan so have to wait a bit longer for that, its only my 12 week scan.

Good luck tomorrow :) hope it goes well :)


----------



## gege861

My last prediction was a boy which I did have! So looking forward to seeing if its right again!


----------



## thosevibes

Girl
Girl
Boy
Girl
Boy
Girl
Girl
Girl
Boy


I still feel like it's a boy!


----------



## Blessedbaby

5 of mine came back as boy and 4 as girl the other one was blocked

:wacko:

hope mine is wrong and I have a girl LOL:cloud9:


----------



## Natnee

5 say girl, 4 say boy (one didn't let me do it) How can they all be different lol!


----------



## HBGirl

I only did one and it said boy. I have a strong suspicion its a boy.


----------



## AC1987

for me it went girl boy girl boy over and over :haha:


----------



## Butterfly2

I received 3 girls 7 boys! Good fun though!


----------



## wrightywales

wrightywales said:


> I think boy OH thinks girl
> 
> lets see what the predictors say
> 
> Girl
> Boy
> Girl
> Boy
> Boy
> Boy
> Boy
> Boy
> Girl
> Girl
> 
> so 6 boy - 4 girl cant wait to find out which are right :)

well 4 out of 6 were right Im having a girl :)


----------



## dizzybaby

Well I did 8 and 5 said girl, 3 said boy.

I have a feeling its a boy though .. we'll see!


----------



## Kyten1978

Kyten1978 said:


> My chances are 50/50. LOL:dohh:
> 
> Girl
> Boy
> Girl
> Girl
> Boy
> Boy
> Girl
> Boy
> Boy
> Girl
> 
> 
> Maybe one of each? :blush:

Well I am having a girl.:cloud9:


----------



## Ashla

Well mine were wrong! Nine said girl, one said boy. I am having a boy!


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

5 boy 5 girl , im determind im having twins and this sort of just made it worse lol x


----------



## Jencocoa

Says girl for me. Was right with my other 2


----------



## Reno

Chinese Gender Prediction was right last time!

This time I'm getting 8 girl, and 2 boy! Time will tell!


----------



## momofone08

They said girl with my last two pregnancies and were right. This time it says boy. We will see.


----------



## HappyHome

HappyHome said:


> 6/3 for a girl (ivillage wouldnt load) so looks like girl #4 for me xx

Bumping this post as we've found out we are indeed expecting girl #4 :kiss:


----------



## HappyHome

I guess I wasn't meant to post on this any more, is there any chance admin could move it to the gender forum please?


----------



## LegoHouse

Chinese gender was wrong for both of my current children


----------



## LegoHouse

Ok I just did the baby centre one on the first page and that's the first one to ever get my other two children right!!!


----------



## MrsGax

I just did them and 9/10 said girl... so we shall see!


----------



## lovebabyhopes

I can't really do any of the tests because I O'd on either august 31st or september 1st.. I can't say definitively which month. :(


----------



## Kristeeny1

For me 6-Boy 3-Girl... only time will tell ;-)


----------



## LegoHouse

Girl for me x


----------



## Lilpreciouse

all came up with girl


----------



## Masonsbaby

6 out of 10 said girl but we R definitely having a boy!


----------



## petite ping

They don't work. They said I would have a boy but I had a darling little girl. You may be better off tossing a coin.


----------



## ambercakes

1: Boy
2: Boy
3: Boy
4: Girl ( no idea of conception date however)
5: Boy
6: Girl
7: Link doesn't work
8: Boy
9: Boy
10: Boy

This will be interesting to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## littlesteph

Wow I really wasn't expecting this thread to still be going. 
i'll be able to update mine tomorrow as that's when I have my scan.


----------



## ambercakes

littlesteph said:


> Wow I really wasn't expecting this thread to still be going.
> i'll be able to update mine tomorrow as that's when I have my scan.

It's a fun thread:thumbup: I'm excited to hear the results :)


----------



## littlesteph

I thought it would be. it's why I created it :)


----------



## nic18

I'm predicted a boy


----------



## CaliDreaming

Last time around I used every Chinese Gender calculator I could find--even the ones that convert your age to lunar age or whatever. All of them said I would be having a boy and they were all WRONG.

This time around, I've done the same thing and they are all saying girl. Maybe it will be right this time. Last time I was able to find out the gender at my NT testing at 12 weeks so I hope I can find out early this time as well.


----------



## littlesteph

well had my scan this morning.
most of them were wrong, i'm having another little boy.


----------



## LegoHouse

1. Girl
2. Boy
3. Girl
4. Girl
5. Boy
6. Girl
7. N/A
8. Boy
9. Girl
10. Girl

Almost 50/50 ??? lol


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations on your little boy!


----------



## Jess812

Ok so I know it's early days and this sort of topic doesn't usually show until the 2nd tri, but I was thinking about it today and how I did a few in my last pregnancy and most said boy and I did have a boy.
So I thought i'd do some again.

I always aim to do 10.
so here is what I got and the sites I used
1. Girl
2. Boy
3. Girl
4. Girl
5. Boy
6. Girl
7. N/A
8. Boy
9. Girl
10. Girl

Looks like im predicting a girl!! :pink:


----------



## Beyond

Beyond said:


> 1. Girl
> 2. Girl
> 3. Girl
> 4. Girl
> 5. Girl
> 6. Boy
> 7. Boy
> 8. Girl
> 9. Girl
> 10.Girl
> 
> *Oh my goodness look at all those girl predictions lol. Only 2 boy predictions ,I'm pretty sure I'm having a girl. Also , a name popped in my head out of no where....Aaliyah Nichole. Her middle name spelled like her fathers first name, Nicholas.
> 
> Probably another beautiful girl! lol I already have a 4 year old daughter, she has a brother from her father and all male friends so I know she'll be happy to have a girl baby to play with!*


Looks like majority rules with me :) And her name is going to be Leilani now not Aaliyah.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congrats on your baby girl!!!


----------



## Leids

1.) Girl
2.) Boy
3.) Boy
4.) Boy
5.) Girl
6.) Boy
7.) Boy
8.) Girl
9.) Boy
10.) Boy


7 boy /3 girl, guess we'll see! I'll update when I find out. :)


----------



## sarah34

Boy
Boy
Boy
Girl
Boy
Girl
Boy
Girl
Boy
Girl

60/40 in favour of boy. We shall see in 11 weeks time!! I will update as soon as I know! My OH is convinced that it's a boy but only because they say that they can only have boys in their family! I'll be honest I would like a girl but obviously I'll be happy either way. Just can't imagine having a little boy xx


----------



## CaliDreaming

Mine were just about evenly split--5 said girl and 4 boy. I couldn't get the 3d one to work.

1. Girl
2. Girl
3. Boy
4. Boy
5. Girl
6. Girl
7. ---
8. Girl
9. Boy
10. Boy


----------



## TeeinAZ

#7 and #9 Links didn't work 

I got 6 boy and 2 girl.


----------



## TeeinAZ

J_Lynn said:


> Here are my results from all 10 that you posted. Majority says a girl. Which is a bummer because I want a boy before a girl, I want the boy to be older :D But, hey - whatever I get I am happy :) I just wonder if it's actually accurate :D
> 
> 
> 1. Girl
> 
> 2. Girl
> 
> 3. Boy
> 
> 4. Boy
> 
> 5. Girl
> 
> 6. Girl
> 
> 7. Girl
> 
> 8. Girl
> 
> 9. Girl
> 
> 10. Boy

Oh my goodness, looks like it was accurate! Congrats!


----------



## Sassymom

I have a 5 Boy / 3 Girl ratio. Two links wouldn't work for me :) DH is rooting for a boy so we will see :)


----------



## rubysoho120

Only 8 would work for me. 7 said boy. 1 said girl. I hope I'm having a boy!


----------



## Perseids

The predictions that converted to the Chinese lunar calendars said that I was having a boy. The ones 
that didn't said I was having a girl. Interesting. :p

2 boy/8 girl


----------



## saraaa

5 girls and 4 boys :) one of the links wouldn't work for me :(


----------



## TeeinAZ

Mine was right. I am having a boy!


----------



## Acaseofyou

9 out of 10 said girl for me and I am having a girl &#128522;


----------



## CaliDreaming

CaliDreaming said:


> Mine were just about evenly split--5 said girl and 4 boy. I couldn't get the 3d one to work.
> 
> 1. Girl
> 2. Girl
> 3. Boy
> 4. Boy
> 5. Girl
> 6. Girl
> 7. ---
> 8. Girl
> 9. Boy
> 10. Boy

I'm having a boy, so at least half were wrong. The ones that converted to the lunar calendar were especially wrong. I conceived the week of my birthday so I wonder if that made a difference.


----------



## chippyslady

8 boy, 1 girl. 3D pregnancy link didn't work for me. I wonder if it's right - sooo long to wait!


----------



## Jaycrew

Hi ladies, this is so interesting... I'm only newly found pregnant lol, but hey... I can still try.... All but one link worked. 6 girl/3 boy.... Hoping for a girl but I will be happy either way.... Actually I just did another: so I'm now 7 girl/ 3 for boy... :)


----------



## MaMaRed1012

1.	Girl
2.	Boy
3.	Girl
4.	Boy
5.	Girl
6.	Girl
7.	Would not work
8.	Boy
9.	Boy
10.	Girl
Results: girls=5 boys=4 and inconclusive=1

Husband and I both think that it is a girl. We find out in 10 days. :happydance:


----------



## kimmy04

I did 8 out of 10 and 7 said girl, 1 said boy. Hope it's right lol!! Last time it said boy and I had a boy!


----------



## sannod

2 to 7 odds for girl this time

3 to 5 odds for a girl for my daughter which suprises me because when I was actually pregnant with her 9/10 charts I looked at said boy so I had lost faith in the Chinese wisdom.. its restored and fingers crossed it right this time for another girl :)

3 to 5 odds for a girl for my son :( again surprised because all my tests for him before always said boy.. so my kids switched but still have 50/50... faith lost again.... or maybe my girl vibe is so strong right now its messing up results. ;)


----------



## peachymomma

1. GIRL 2. GIRL 3.BOY 4.GIRL 5.GIRL 6.GIRL 7.LINK DIDN'T WORK 8.GIRL 9.GIRL 10.BOY..................So 7 out of 9 GIRL! We shall see in about 10-12 weeks.


----------



## mazndave

7 boy, 2 girl, 1 link not working. I think this one is another boy too so we shall see!

(ETA: went back to do them based on my son, and got 5 boy 3 girl, 2 of them wouldn't work. The 2 that said girl this time also said girl last time. Don't really believe in any of this stuff, but I do think they've got it right with boy!)


----------



## Reno

mine was 8 girl 2 boy, and it's a BOY! Better luck next time chinese gender prediction! hehe!


----------



## ambercakes

ambercakes said:


> 1: Boy
> 2: Boy
> 3: Boy
> 4: Girl ( no idea of conception date however)
> 5: Boy
> 6: Girl
> 7: Link doesn't work
> 8: Boy
> 9: Boy
> 10: Boy
> 
> This will be interesting to see what it turns out to be.

Just an update, ultrasound shows BOY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MaMaRed1012

MaMaRed1012 said:


> 1.	Girl
> 2.	Boy
> 3.	Girl
> 4.	Boy
> 5.	Girl
> 6.	Girl
> 7.	Would not work
> 8.	Boy
> 9.	Boy
> 10.	Girl
> Results: girls=5 boys=4 and inconclusive=1
> 
> Husband and I both think that it is a girl. We find out in 10 days. :happydance:

Just an update----we are having a boy! The majority of the chinese gender charts and my intuition was wrong! :haha:  Good luck ladies!


----------



## LegoHouse

LegoHouse said:


> 1. Girl
> 2. Boy
> 3. Girl
> 4. Girl
> 5. Boy
> 6. Girl
> 7. N/A
> 8. Boy
> 9. Girl
> 10. Girl
> 
> Almost 50/50 ??? lol

I'm having a boy


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

All say girl. Hope they are wrong. I already have a daughter and really want a lil boy. Will see in 4 weeks.


----------



## Jess812

Jess812 said:


> Ok so I know it's early days and this sort of topic doesn't usually show until the 2nd tri, but I was thinking about it today and how I did a few in my last pregnancy and most said boy and I did have a boy.
> So I thought i'd do some again.
> 
> I always aim to do 10.
> so here is what I got and the sites I used
> 1. Girl
> 2. Boy
> 3. Girl
> 4. Girl
> 5. Boy
> 6. Girl
> 7. N/A
> 8. Boy
> 9. Girl
> 10. Girl
> 
> Looks like im predicting a girl!! :pink:

Forgot to update,... WRONG! expecting baby BOY :D :D


----------

